# What do I need for 500bhp?



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

This has probably been asked a thousand times but it would be good to see a few different takes on this. 

Between now and the end of february ( ish ) I'm hoping to gather together a shopping list to give to my tuner and for him to give me back a nice reliable 500bhp. My Car is stock at the minute. The only main purchase i have made so far is the ECU and i have went for Link. 

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

Big wallet probably


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

alvise said:


> Big wallet probably


What!! For 500hp!!??? Not at all......

Minimum would be (seeing as you're stock) :-

Exhaust
Filters
Turbos
Fuel pump
Injectors


You dont have to go nuts here for 500hp. By the sounds of it you'll be buying all new but don't discount used parts if costs could be an issue...


TT


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

An R35 would do it lol


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

car killer said:


> An R35 would do it lol


Yeah, before it blows a gearbox....

:thumbsup::thumbsup:



TT


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Haha believe me the pockets aren't deep, there has been a lot of saving to make this happen. I was thinking i needed turbos as well, what size is recommended? I don't really plunging any further than 500. I was thinking GT28s?

A 35 would be easier right enough!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

tarmac terror said:


> What!! For 500hp!!??? Not at all......
> 
> Minimum would be (seeing as you're stock) :-
> 
> ...


Oil cooler
Clutch
ECU
AFMs
Boost control
Cams
Head gasket
Plugs
Luck


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

The list is getting bigger


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

R32 Combat said:


> Oil cooler
> Clutch
> ECU
> AFMs
> ...


He has bought a Link G4 so ECU and therefore boost control are catered for....

You certainly dont NEED Oil cooler, head gasket, cams, AFM's or clutch for 500hp..

Plugs I'll concede but they wont exactly break the bank!!


TT


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

I was hoping i didn't need to go in as deep as head gasket and cams! Although luck is something i wish i could buy 

I am coming from messing around with 2.0 golfs so i just want to be sure I'm doing everything right now that I'm on a bigger scale. 

Also am i being ambitious with doing this at about 1.5bar? High boost is another fear factor!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

With the right setup, you'd not need more than 1.2 bar for 500hp


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Hang on what actual skyline do you have? Gtst or gtr? I'm guessing gtr judging by the mention of needing "turbos" ..?

If that's the case then you won't need much at all really beyond the turbos and some other bits maybe? But I think a lot of the guys are thinking about future proofing to push harder should you want to down the line.



Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Garrett GT2860-5 Turbos
660cc - 1000cc Injectors
3" Exhust system de-cated or performance cat
Pod filters or performance airbox
Walbro 400l/ph fuel pump 
Heat range 7 Spark plugs


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Yep -5 will do it without breaking a sweat  

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Bear in mind tho that something like -7 or -9 will give 500 too with a little more response than the -5. Hks turbos are good too. Alot of these things often pop up on the forum as ppl go to big single tubs too so keep watching 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## illpayne (Jul 29, 2008)

To add to your list, a better oil pump that's not stock and cams


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

A good remap will help prevent your pistons from melting  you've got a very good ecu so try and get the best out of it. Where are you based? Are there any good tuners near you?
If you're looking for a 'bullet-proof' engine then the list can go on and on...


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

ekjim said:


> This has probably been asked a thousand times but it would be good to see a few different takes on this.
> 
> Between now and the end of february ( ish ) I'm hoping to gather together a shopping list to give to my tuner and for him to give me back a nice reliable 500bhp. My Car is stock at the minute. The only main purchase i have made so far is the ECU and i have went for Link.
> 
> Thanks :thumbsup:


My first question is what else needs doing. If you have an OEM oil pump and water pump they may need attention. How fit is the engine? How are the rubber hoses holding up?

In theory (as has been mentioned) 500 could be seen with you Link, some turbos, fuel upgrades and plugs.

But you may well need some remedial works. Things which aren't a problem now might be when you are pushing more power/boost.

Final thought - what is your usage model 500bhp on the street/track, hot climate etc


----------



## SlinkyDog (Oct 8, 2016)

I am also looking to break the 500bhp mark. Currently got 

Filters
Exhaust
Downpipes
Turbos (-7s)
Clutch

Going to get a Link ECU to cover the mapping / boost control. Unsure about cams and headgasket. I understand why I would want to do them but not sure at what 'level' they really become necessary. Ie, if I keep on stock cams and headgasket, what are the downsides? Reliability? Future tuning? Response? (in the case of the cams I guess?)

Will probably put in a new fuel pump and perhaps injectors too just to make sure things are running happily, but afaik they aren't 100% necessary at this power level..?


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

R32 Combat said:


> Oil cooler
> Clutch
> ECU
> AFMs
> ...


Choosing a more modern ecu you wouldn't need AFM's or boost controller as they would be included. i.e link and now many others

There are also many cars with over 500 bhp on stock cams and head gaskets. For the work I wouldn't change them.

To the OP I would also consider changing your target as you would change almost the same parts but with different spec's to get to close to 600 bhp. I.e Turbos and injectors


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Will you do it yourself? Last time I got a quote for 500bhp on the R34 it was something like seven grand, and I already have intake and exhaust/clutch! And that wasn't touching the engine at all.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

My 33 should be around that level (not dyno tested), although I have to say it doesn't feel quite 500hp strong to me, spec is:

Jun IN / EX 264° 9.7mm lift Cam Shafts
HKS GT-SS sport turbine kit (-7 equiv.)
Tomei turbo outlet pipes
Tomei combination metal gasket set
HKS EVC4 boost controller @ ~1.35bar
RS Yamamoto Re-mapped ECU 
Blitz SUS power cleaner
HKS intercooler pipe kit
HKS SUS front pipe
Weds sport catalyzer
HKS high power exhaust
Intake pipe partition 
Nissan BNR34 fuel pump 
Nismo 555cc fuel injector 
Nismo fuel regulator 
Nismo 400R intercooler 
HKS oil cooler Kit


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Personally if I were starting where you are, I would go for -5's and the latest 600cc+ injectors, plugs, a good fuel pump and with the Link it should all come together pretty easily although the power will be a bit peaky. Cams (or V-CAm even better if budget allows) to fine tune if you can.

Like all have said, check the health of the engine and ancillaries first!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

David said:


> Choosing a more modern ecu you wouldn't need AFM's or boost controller as they would be included. i.e link and now many others
> 
> There are also many cars with over 500 bhp on stock cams and head gaskets. For the work I wouldn't change them.
> 
> To the OP I would also consider changing your target as you would change almost the same parts but with different spec's to get to close to 600 bhp. I.e Turbos and injectors


Whilst I agree about the cams, if the engine flowed more efficiently, less heat would be generated increasing the reliability. 
Also, 500hp on a stock clutch?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

My mates 32gtr is as follows..

Fully rebuilt bottom end with 87mm Mahle pistons.. Manley rods.. new gtr longnose crank.. Tomei baffled sump. N1 pump. New water pump new cambelt n tensioners. Garrett 2860-5 turbos with the hks oil restrictors new oil and water lines original from nissan. New silicon hoses.
New os giken twin plate clutch.
Link g4 with Boost control running speed/density (no afm) map.
It makes 500+ at 1.2 bar and it's a missile. Little laggy lower down altho still accels nice but at 4000rpm it goes silly. It's going back for a bit more power.. 1.6 bar I believe and couple other bits.

Obviously all that is excessive but yeah with them turbos you can and that ecu you can make good power.

I think all the other comments are basically related to future proofing your engine (as was done above here) so bear that in mind. Before pushing it harder I would make sure everything is checked and solid first.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

R32 Combat said:


> Whilst I agree about the cams, if the engine flowed more efficiently, less heat would be generated increasing the reliability.
> Also, 500hp on a stock clutch?


I agree the volumetric efficiency would be better but a 500 bhp rb26 is not a reliability challenge.

I don't disagree on clutch but most now have had the stock clutch replaced. My last two GTR's as example have had twin plates fitted with only uprated exhausts and airfilters by previous owners.


----------



## UnderDriven (Jul 9, 2015)

I am easily at 500-525 on a stock (but new) clutch and it holds great, how long will it last? I guess ill find out.

Things you* absolutely need *for 500HP:

AFMs
-7 or better turbos (-7's will almost be maxed out, I would go with -9's or -5's)
FULL exhaust
ECU (and a great tune)
Boost Controller
Nismo or Tomei fuel pump
Injectors

Things I would do also are new plugs, good oil, new fuel filter, timing belt and WP if they are old. You do not need cams, headgasket or an oil cooler (although great to have). Have you compression checked your motor? Would be good to know how healthy it is


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Kingsley's Blog is worth a read for anyone aiming around 500 fwhp.


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Hang on what actual skyline do you have? Gtst or gtr? I'm guessing gtr judging by the mention of needing "turbos" ..?
> 
> If that's the case then you won't need much at all really beyond the turbos and some other bits maybe? But I think a lot of the guys are thinking about future proofing to push harder should you want to down the line.
> 
> ...





Cris said:


> My first question is what else needs doing. If you have an OEM oil pump and water pump they may need attention. How fit is the engine? How are the rubber hoses holding up?
> 
> In theory (as has been mentioned) 500 could be seen with you Link, some turbos, fuel upgrades and plugs.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for all of the input so far. 

The car is a GTR with quite a low mileage engine ( around 64k on the clock ) It was tested to be very healthy last year and made 260whp on just 10psi boost. The rubber hoses at the intercooler have already been replaced by a full brand new greddy set. I have bought an aluminium radiator to go on alongside these new parts that will have the new accompanying pipe set. 

So far as usage goes i have had the car for two years and done about 5k miles. i just like to use it in the summer to the odd show and meet. i would love to see a 12 second pass on the quarter. i have taken it to crail before and managed 13.4 @ 110 so hopefully thats not too big an ask.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

As mentioned earlier definitely do compression and leak down tests to get an idea of your engines health before you bolt everything on...


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> Will you do it yourself? Last time I got a quote for 500bhp on the R34 it was something like seven grand, and I already have intake and exhaust/clutch! And that wasn't touching the engine at all.


:runaway:

By the sounds of it you just need turbos, injectors, fuel pump and an ECU & map, £7k quote for that is bonkers!


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

tarmac terror said:


> Yeah, before it blows a gearbox....
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> ...


:chuckle::chuckle: 500 on a gtr gearbox is nothing these days


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

ekjim said:


> Thanks very much for all of the input so far.
> 
> The car is a GTR with quite a low mileage engine ( around 64k on the clock ) It was tested to be very healthy last year and made 260whp on just 10psi boost. The rubber hoses at the intercooler have already been replaced by a full brand new greddy set. I have bought an aluminium radiator to go on alongside these new parts that will have the new accompanying pipe set.
> 
> So far as usage goes i have had the car for two years and done about 5k miles. i just like to use it in the summer to the odd show and meet. i would love to see a 12 second pass on the quarter. i have taken it to crail before and managed 13.4 @ 110 so hopefully thats not too big an ask.


Mine needed a new oil pump at 30-40k. Assuming an R32 I'd be looking to replace the water hoses. I've had three split (individually) so have decided to swap the lot. If the engine is coming out (to change the turbos) there may be other jobs that you do at that point to save doing them later.

I'm not too hot about dragging but I would have thought a clutch would be necessary there - maybe gearbox too but perhaps a drag type can comment further.

You might not need an oil cooler. I don't track mine and have only had oil temp issues on the continent at high speed for extended periods.

On another tack if it's an R32 I'd be looking at the brakes...


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

This is all on engine but will show up any other weakness, brakes, suspension etc if not been refreshed/upgraded.

It's the injectors, fuel pump, clutch, map, gaskets, oil, plugs and all that starts to add up. It's not cheap.


----------



## UnderDriven (Jul 9, 2015)

ab20000 said:


> It's the injectors, fuel pump, clutch, map, gaskets, oil, plugs and all that starts to add up. It's not cheap.


Agree, if I didn't know how to work on cars or map my own car id be in way over my head :runaway:


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Over the last two years I've done brakes, HICAS, front arms etc.. I know more things will show face though as soon as i get started! 

The car is running standard ride height and wheels ( Although bigger brakes ) So all totally original. Is this wise when the power is up? I really wan to keep it OEM if possible.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

UnderDriven said:


> I am easily at 500-525 on a stock (but new) clutch and it holds great, how long will it last? I guess ill find out.
> 
> Things you* absolutely need *for 500HP:
> 
> ...


This covers it I think? 
Me and a number of other people run more power than this on circuit and have been for years without problem. They're fine if tuned properly, touch wood  

Gear box will break third if you smash it in but otherwise it's fine.....


Touching more wood!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

ekjim said:


> Over the last two years I've done brakes, HICAS, front arms etc.. I know more things will show face though as soon as i get started!
> 
> The car is running standard ride height and wheels ( Although bigger brakes ) So all totally original. Is this wise when the power is up? I really wan to keep it OEM if possible.


It's fine to keep standard suspension, will feel way nicer on the road than most aftermarket stuff. 

The extra power only makes a different to handling when you're using it.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Jags said:


> :runaway:
> 
> By the sounds of it you just need turbos, injectors, fuel pump and an ECU & map, £7k quote for that is bonkers!


Plus afms but essentially yeah! I thought it was a lot! From one of the bigger tuners.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Love this thread........the start of the slippery slope that so many of us have slid down!

It ends with the big single, uprated box, triple plate, LSDs, cams, 2.8 or 3.0, race dash, big brakes and a boot full of fuel pumps.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

how much for 500bhp - not much turbos -5s (tried and tested) exhaust and injectors will do it ecu an obvious help.

or do you mean safely cos thats a completely different story

you may have a perfectly running stockish motor but if its done a few miles ,and they all have , sort 500 and the rules change.

incedently you have say 350ish and only want to make 500 and are sure that will be enough chuckle::chuckle::chuckle

well it probably wont be so buy the -5s . 

Also for safe 500 you need a different list and budget or a lot of luck.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


> Plus afms but essentially yeah! I thought it was a lot! From one of the bigger tuners.


No. The OP has already bought a Link G4 so can bin AFM's in favour of a MAP sensor. Also, the link will provide boost control so no additional controller needed as some have said!!

Please pay attention folks!!! :chairshot



TT


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

evogeof said:


> :chuckle::chuckle: 500 on a gtr gearbox is nothing these days


Only IF you have spent the X (insert large single number here) grand on a bloody circlip!!




TT


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

tarmac terror said:


> No. The OP has already bought a Link G4 so can bin AFM's in favour of a MAP sensor. Also, the link will provide boost control so no additional controller needed as some have said!!
> 
> Please pay attention folks!!! :chairshot
> 
> ...


That was in relation to Toni's car not the OP lol


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah pay attention TT! LoL


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Jags said:


> That was in relation to Toni's car not the OP lol





tonigmr2 said:


> Yeah pay attention TT! LoL


Fair enough....

Wasn't all that clear!!





TT


----------



## goinsleeper (Jan 5, 2017)

Very happy to see this thread. I already have -5's and most of the other mods needed. Good to know I can get to my goals rather easily after uprating fueling and ECU.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

500 in "my mates" 32gtr mapped on a link g4 with cams and forged engine is frooking nuts! I don't think ppl realise how silly it is! At 1.2 bar those -5 tubs are making epic power.. push em to 1.6 and your looking at 600 which in a car that's as light as a 32 is bloody lunacy!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

anthonymcgrath said:


> 500 in "my mates" 32gtr mapped on a link g4 with cams and forged engine is frooking nuts! I don't think ppl realise how silly it is!


Will maybe feel silly now. But won't be enough anymore after driving it for a year.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

A year on it still is for me! Still scares me personally but I drive like a fairy

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Before it came off the road, mine was last dyno'd at 450 and that was rather daft in second or third gear when WOT!!.

I've driven 600hp R32's and TBH. I think there's a figure above which the numbers don't necessarily translate to more WOW factor.


TT


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

Would it not be easier and simpler if you just have an Ecu and nothing else to change to an modern single turbo around 500 and over.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Why do you need/want 500 bhp? At the fly I presume?

Never driven one but I imagine they can't be properly used on the road with that power, not all of it anyway, being a lardy car etc.....maybe Im wrong.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Got to say I agree about power being excessive for road use. Mine isn't fast compared to some of the gtr's ive been luckily enough to drive but it still scares the crap out of me with 1.3 bar on the -5's.

They're not that lardy imho, always felt really sharp compared to anything else I've driven.

Just want to get out and drive mine now lol!


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

I've only got mine at the end of august, I drove it until the winter. I just love driving it and it's completely stock and I think an bit more power and more noise and I'd be very happy.


----------



## Funk Motorsport (Nov 16, 2016)

Buy my V10 M5 from me!


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

git-r said:


> Got to say I agree about power being excessive for road use. Mine isn't fast compared to some of the gtr's ive been luckily enough to drive but it still scares the crap out of me with 1.3 bar on the -5's.
> 
> They're not that lardy imho, always felt really sharp compared to anything else I've driven.
> 
> Just want to get out and drive mine now lol!


Id be scared of mine with stock power really coming from a pretty much oem jdm dc2 which had a mere 208bhp.. that only weighed 1060kg...... so Im going to be intimidated anyway when its eventually back. Not sure how long I will keep it...bored of the subject already really but that might change when I get to see what the fuss is about having never driven one.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Your gonna love it 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Your gonna love it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Thats the hope!


----------

